# Numbah Three



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 5, 2009)

On the year. Little doe peeks out right around sundown. Big momma holds back for 5 minutes and finally steps out to get both lungs punched. 162 steps to impact, and another 125 to her, but I never stopped walking when I was on the trail. She was literally hanging over on a ledge on the inner levee, feet away from the now 100 acre swap between the two levees.

Scale bounced between one thirty five and one hundred forty.

Deer retrieval vehicle and temporary transportation until the pick-um-up arrived.


----------



## Jwengerd (Dec 5, 2009)

Good job man =D> I really like that "custom" deer hauler lol can honestly say I have never seen a deer hauled that way :mrgreen:


----------



## switchback (Dec 6, 2009)

Great job and congrats. Can imagine the looks now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats on the nice doe. Speaking of funny looks... 

I seen a guy in a Dodge Neon with the ground effects spoilers and a big wing on the back with a deer between the rear wing and back window. The wing was his tie down spot... I've seen how those wings are attatched, and I know they are for more down force, but I was just waiting for it to take off with the deer attatched to it... LOL


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats on #3.

I had to take the weekend off to rest up a little bit. I've been after them every morning off since the end of October. I'm not as young as I used to be. :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't do morning hunts..they kill me. Every deer I've killed was in the afternoon :lol: 

The half mile I was on the road like that, I encountered a Prius or a similar car..I bout died laughing looking at the girl driving's face.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 7, 2009)

thats an awsome picture! lol i'd love to see yuns drivin down the road


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 7, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I can't do morning hunts..they kill me. Every deer I've killed was in the afternoon :lol:



To make it even worse, most of my hunts since the end of October have been pre-daybreak until dark iron ass marathons.

Staying in bed until my little girl woke me up both days this weekend felt really good.


----------

